# 75 2002 body work



## 75alpina2002 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello

Im new here and I was wondering, I started sanding the roof of mt 75 2002 and I ran into some green paint. Is it primer or is there a posibility that it used to be green. If it was green the people did a really good job of covering it up because I cant see ANY green paint anywhere else on the car.

Thank you.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Thats probably the primer. A quick check of the trunk and Vin lates on the fenders should verify this.


----------



## 75alpina2002 (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought so too.

Thanks


----------

